# Priests of Mars



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

A new blog popped up on Black Library's website located at:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/An-Old-Friend-Returns.html

It's got a short excerpt (VERY short) from Priests of Mars and for those fans of Storm of Iron, includes a shout out:

Guardsman Julius Hawke lives!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

whoop, he lives


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

HAWKE!

_Priests of Mars_ just became one of the book highlights of the year for me. 


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I like how they spoil the entire _Storm of Iron_ plot in one singe sentence. I must admit it was Hydra Cordatus which got me "Shit its a link to SoI!" but then you mentioned the guardsman. I think it will follow where Mechanicum tries to find out what hell happened, how a factory got mauled to bits, everyone inside died or was captured and he was the sole survivor. 

It did sound like there will either be more books in a series, or simply more books about the Mechanicum!


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Mechanicu*s*.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

This has moved waaaay up in my anticipated novels, not much of a mechanicum fan but I do loved Hawke. Was hoping for more of a glorius life for him after being so bad-ass but can't wait to see what he does this time around.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cowlicker16 said:


> This has moved waaaay up in my anticipated novels, not much of a mechanicum fan but I do loved Hawke. Was hoping for more of a glorius life for him after being so bad-ass but can't wait to see what he does this time around.


Isn't it obvious?

Hawke will be a fuel-lifter for a while until they press them into armed service against a new and vicious alien race that the Space Marines can't keep back. Hawke will go on a one-man mission behind enemy lines and wipe out the entire race by improvising with Mechanicus tech, he'll then return and be a hero and the Imperium will declare him to be a Saint. :biggrin: :laugh:


LotN


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This book has reached further up my hitlist. Must buy now!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

in the blog it said that Priests of Mars is going to be 1 of 2 books by Graham Mcneil...any speculations as to what the other book will be, or when it'll be released?


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Well met Guardsman Hawke.
Welcome to the shit!


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha, so I read Storm of Iron, and two weeks later the fate of Julius Hawke is announced, that's a damn big coincidence  Can't wait for this book now, it's going to be awesome


----------

